# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  How do you like your coffee?

## Eggie Mc fly

Cream, sugar, sweeteners, syrups, whipped cream, black?  I personally drink it straight.

----------


## Otherside

I just add milk. No sugar, no syrups, no anything...just coffee and milk.

----------


## Antidote

Milk and sugar.

----------


## L

Never drink coffee

----------


## billius

In a protein shake or black

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Usually I'll have it with a bit of cream and sugar.

----------


## meeps

thai iced coffee. Also the non-iced version.

----------


## Monotony

Same way as tea with like a mountain of sugar in it.

----------


## peace

Milky with one sugar.

----------


## metamorphosis

With a bit of milk or half and half, no sugar, if I dont have milk or creamer than black.

----------


## mackemdezzy

Dont know how anyone can drink coffee lol  :Mega Shock:

----------


## compulsive

Now just with milk. No sugar cause of what it does to me ::

----------


## Equinox

Latte, milk and one brown sugar.

----------


## mightypillow

I like my coffee in candy form.

----------


## WintersTale

Black. I can't drink it any other way.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Black with 2 teaspoons of sugar. Unfortunately I had to switch to decaf 2 months ago, but now I'm used to the taste!

----------


## VickieKitties

Iced, either black with some stevia or agave nectar, or with a bunch of almond milk.  60/40 is a good coffee, almond milk ratio.

----------


## ev0ker

i rarely drink coffee but i like it lukewarm, black with 3-4 sugar cubes.

----------


## onawheel

with a moka pot, about half a mug of coffee mixed with a forth of frothy milk and if need be extra hot water. also two teaspoons of sticky raw sugar :3 also I'm pretty sure the caffeine doesn't effect me in anyway, well except the headaches when I miss a day. :/

----------


## fordgurl_87

With vanilla creamer.... or iced coffee...  either way its wonderful!  :-)

----------


## Sagan

Can't do coffee. makes me anxious, sweaty, and shaky.

----------


## Arcadia

Black, bold and beautiful.

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Rawr

Cream & Sugar back when I use to drink it. Nowadays I don't cause it made my chest hurt really bad to a point where it sometimes came back up.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

With a crap ton of sugar, cream, and milk. In fact, forget the coffee.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I don't really. If I do it's usually a triple triple. Mochas on the other hand, I do plenty of. Usually just add a bit of milk to those.

----------


## SmileyFace

Iced coffee is super nomnoms. Unfortunately, I can't have coffee without having anxiety attacks after and my chest feeling weird  ::(:

----------


## enfield

my mom hid the coffee from me tonight. she was willing to tell me where it was when i came in her room asking for it. this is basically a pattern with her. she'll hide random things i like but not because she doesn't want me to have them, she knows i'll come asking and then she'll give them to me (but only so much). she just wants to control how much i get of it. like so i don't eat it all at once i guess. it's more a silly game than anything else. i think she just likes to hide things. i'm not really complaining but im like come _on_ sometimes, not this again. tonight i was really like that because she couldn't remember where she hid it and she had just hid it not more than an hour or two ago. like really? i was almost embarrassed for her and she wanted to remember more than i wanted her to. i just said leave it i'll be okay without the coffee. im hoping she'll find it in the morning.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

black, strong

----------


## Koalafan

With a bit of milk and some stevia  ::):

----------


## Keddy

With skim milk, 2 sugars, and usually some kind of flavor shot. LOL I love coffee anyway  ::D:

----------


## Member11

I don't like coffee, I'm more of a tea person  :Hide behind Sofa:

----------

